# need downpipe for ga16de-t



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

ok i am turboing my GA and all i need is the down pipe where could i find one that would bolt up or should i just custom make one what would be the best route 

stock sr20det 
custom or ????????

i need to get this project done 

help!!!!!!!!!




mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha, it's more than likely going to have to be a custom job.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just go custom for the whole exhaust. The stillen isn't gonna cut it in the face of backpressure


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i have one


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

how much turbo tommy and what turbo bolts up to it





mike


----------

